# Is my poly still good?



## austing458

I have about half of a container of Min-wax high gloss polyurethane that froze a few times in my garage and was wondering if it is still good? (ice did form on top of it) 
*Any* advice is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mbroberg

If it were me, I'd toss it and buy new,  But, you could always try some on scrap wood and see how it acts.


----------



## RussFairfield

Put a drop on a mirror or piece of plain glass. It it cures in a couple days it is good. It it stays as a rubbery mess, it isn't.


----------



## jttheclockman

austing458 said:


> I have about half of a container of Min-wax high gloss polyurethane that froze a few times in my garage and was wondering if it is still good? (ice did form on top of it)
> *Any* advice is appreciated.
> Thanks


 

Now when a question like that comes up I always ask the person what is cheaper, to buy a new can or do the finishing a couple times after you try useing it and ruining it. You have now introduced an element that is not natural so I would dispose of it properly. Remember there are laws. PS don't store finishes in a place that will freeze or get too hot. Lesson learned.


----------



## austing458

new thing 
it gelled up and i was wondering if that changes anything?


----------



## mredburn

Dispose of it.  Get fresh poly.


----------



## KenV

Jelled = partially cured 

Partially cured means it will likely be a troublesome finish

Probably was age and oxygen rather than freezing for solvent based finish.   Water based finishes do NOT like to be frozen.


----------



## pensbydesign

i would defiantly throw it away, its not worth it


----------



## RussFairfield

You have 2 choices. Throw it away now, or throw it away after you have tried to use it and then have to get it off the wood so you can use a good finish. 

Any finish that turns to a gel is gone, and there is no amount of thinner that will save it.


----------



## austing458

ok thanks guys....it's to bad that i gotta get rid of it but at least i wont screw up a good pen...


----------

